# حابب أحفظ الكتاب المقدس0. كيف؟



## نعم أنت موجود (7 سبتمبر 2011)

حابب أحفظ الكتاب المقدس.

ممكن ترشدوني كيف ومن وين؟؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الكتاب مش للحفظ
بس مش غلط اننا نحفظ اجزاء أو ايات منه نستشهد بيها ف كلامنا أو مناقشتنا ، بالعكس دة شيئ جميل ، حتى المزمور الأول  بيقول " *1 طوبى للرجل الذي لم يسلك في مشورة الاشرار و في طريق الخطاة  لم يقف و في مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس 
 2 لكن في ناموس الرب مسرته و في  ناموسه يلهج نهارا و ليلا "

* الموضوع مش منين
بس إقرا كتير ، مش بغرض الحفظ ! ، إقرا بغرض الفهم والتمعن في كلام الكتاب ، ومن كتر القراية هتحفظ أيات كتير ومواقف وأمثلة كتير من الكتاب

ربنا يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*إقرأء العهد الجديد
وبكثرة القراءة ستجد نفسك تتكلم بأيات من الكتاب المقدس​*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

تعليق على الردود السابقة :
تكرار القراءة لنفس الشيء مرات عديدة يجعلك تحفظه ..
وفي مثل يقول" التكرار يعلم الشطار "​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*الكتاب المقدس ليس لحفظ الجمل مثلما نحفظ شعر او اي قصيدة ولكن عند قراته تحس وكانك تتكلم مع الرب لانه كلام الرب وانصحك ياخي نصيحة اخوية لاننا جميعا اخوة بمحبة المسيح وهي ان تقرا كل يوم اصحاح او اقل لايهم المهم ليس الكم ولكن ان تستفاد وتصلي قبل ان تبدا القراءة وتطلب من الله ان يملئك من الروح القدس لكي تفهم ماتقراه وتحاول ان تتشبه بالمسيح وهذا ما نسميه في صلاتنا الربية (لتاتي ملكوتك)ان نعيشها من هنا ونحن على هذه الارض*


----------

